# Stretch 165/50R15 Federal Formoza on 8J



## .wide (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi, I'm looking for photos with stretch a 165/50 (only) Federal Formoza on 8J.

I need a lot of photos.


----------



## ModernDayThorns (Mar 24, 2008)

I can take more pictures if you like.


----------



## .wide (Dec 22, 2009)

Not bad.  If you can, do a few more, please.

Best regards, Lukas.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

That's a lot of stretch.


----------



## vrsexjetta (Jun 19, 2011)

www.tyrestretch.com


----------

